# Golden Trout - Apple Creek



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Just had to upload this photo of one of the TU guys who caught and released this Rainbow Golden Trout Strain....it's a beautiful fish !


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Its one of my favorite places to fish, I live down in Cbus, so when I can make it out to fish, for some reason the conditions up north are always to low or to high. Or sometimes After fishing the morning hours for Chrome on the way home halfway to Cbus I will stop at Apple Creek. I have been fishing there for 3 years now. I have never caught anything but rainbows. Some pushing 25+, This is the first time I have seen goldens in there, I keep seeing a lot of reports about brown trout in the stream, but I have never caught any.

I caught a few fish with flies and hooks stuck to their faces/bodies Sunday and removed them. Hope everyone practices proper C&R here, so it can always be like this. I have taught a few of my friends how to fly fish on this stream, keep it going!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Can the fish hold over in Apple Creek during the warmer months?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HipWader said:


> Yep - the trout survive all year long...I've caught them in the middle of summer on 90 degree days in July, Aug, and Sept.....Apple creek is fed by an underground spring and stays cool even in the heat of the summer....the only thing you may have to contend with is some of the kids use the creek to cool off on a hot summer's day...


Very cool, never been to Apple so I was curious if they could survive all year. I have heard conflicting reports on Clear Creek's ability to hold over during hot weather and low water levels.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I've never even heard of this place. Golden Trout in Ohio is crazy!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking catch HipWader! Great job! I am currently working on a project of setting up a trout tank with a 65 gallon aquarium of mine, and a homemade chiller. I plan on having a brown and a golden.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice report and beautiful fish. Happy to see them swimming in Apple as well. Your name for the trout is a bit misleading though. They are Golden Rainbow Trout, not to be confused with the Golden Trout native to California.

I hope the previous poster understands Apple Creek is C&R only. You will have to find another place to catch or purchase your trout for the tank. 

Also the number of hold over trout will vary from year to year. Last August I saw only a few left. I think the "villagers" downstream of the park may have more to do with limited hold overs than the stream conditions.

Wasn't that Summer storm amazing how it re-carved the stream? It was truly amazing that a few trout either stayed around during that or moved back up after the flood over the banks. My youngest caught her first trout there on a dry and she keeps asking to go back. Maybe this weekend or next.

tight lines all,


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

A few of us have been fishing it prior to 2012 in relative isolation, but change was inevitable.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

those guys are really palominos, or an albino rainbow. very neat fish indeed. They typically don't last too long in the "wild" because they are so easily spotted.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys can make your own judgement on what to call them. I know my buddy and I used to call them "Albino" and "Palamino" when we saw one every other year or so fishing PA. Tough guys to catch when they see everything people throw at them. When I finally caught one, I looked into the name with PFBC at the following location;
http://fishandboat.com/images/pages/qa/fish/trout_golden.htm

I suspect Ohio is importing some of them or trying their own experiments with genetics.

Here is mine below from 2011, caught on a San Juan Caddis I've learned to tie for Oil Creek, PA. They are beautiful but be careful playing them. I've heard they are weaker than other fish when trying to revive them. Mine was a close call even though the water was 58 degrees. I had to get it right back in the current for revival.
Rickerd


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you guys only catch them on fly rods on this creek? Just wondered how skinny the water is.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Ahh.. the golden rainbow trout. They're either the stupidest fish around or the smartest fish around. I fish for stocked trout a lot in PA, and just about every stream that's stocked with bows and browns they throw a couple golden rainbows in also. Some people think they're overall a rare and a prized catch, which they are in most situations, but it also depends where you're fishing and how many of them are stocked. I've caught a total of five in my life so far, but 3 of them were caught out of the same stream on the same day. Just so happened to be a nice pod of them and they were stupid easy to catch that day for some reason. The other two were loners mixed in with regular rainbows and browns. 

From my experiences, if they are active they can be easy to catch. They may chase your flies and reject them, but at least they're moving and often times all you need to do is switch to a different color or size to get them to eat. Most of the times though, they just sit there and don't move whatsoever. Those fish are extremely hard to catch. 

Beautiful fish, but they're just weird....


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

X2 palomino.The 3 I have caught were lake run fishing for steelhead.Two in Rivers and one casting spoons off a breakwall.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

treefrog said:


> X2 palomino.The 3 I have caught were lake run fishing for steelhead.Two in Rivers and one casting spoons off a breakwall.


I didn't know that there were golden/palomino trout in Lake Erie?They would certainly be a cool catch when fishing for steel! Are they the same size as the steelhead?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Also, when I was fishing for rainbow trout in southern West Virginia a few years ago, there was a golden trout or two in the river I was fishing. You could clearly see them in the clear water. My guide informed me that they were especially hard to catch, as they were more cautious because they are more visible to predators. We ended up catching a bunch of regular rainbow trout, but no golden ones. Very cool thing to see such a bright and beautiful fish in that clear water.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

HipWader said:


> Those were Rainbow golden trout....not to be confused with the regular Golden Trout that's primarily in the Northwest part of the US...I've only caught 1 in 13 years of fly fishing so they are very hard to catch, but not impossible..they tend to feed on the nymphs and scuds, shrimp in the creeks..mostly size 18 and above...so if you use midge flies your chances would increase greatly....The one I caught was on a zebra midge fly #22 hook in all yellow.


Thank you for correcting me on that HipWader.


----------

